# MUMBAI | Lokhandwala Minerva | 300m | 984ft | 77 fl | U/C



## Jai

BTW, some quick pixel math with the renderings implies that if the height @ the sky lounge is 700ft, roof height would be 1,000+ ft


----------



## sixsigma1978

Awesome update Jai!!!


----------



## India101

Change to *site prep*

Jan 11
Copyright Safdar


----------



## madrasi7777

REMINDS ME OF A TONG TESTER. HOPE IT LOOKS GOOD IN REALITY


----------



## OmarD

rare design
but look as a alone giant


----------



## v-8ras

This reminds me of those Tuning forks we had in college Physics labs. Btw, good updates!


----------



## MeMumbaikar

damn right next to those chawls

which are well maintained to be fair


----------



## India101

OmarD said:


> but look as a alone giant


Trust me, this ain't alone.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the design looks pretty old though, retro look.


----------



## rakshit gowda

Why waste the space in between i say? arnt they wasting space by making it look like an inverted trousers.


----------



## boschb

^^yes! there is also a waste of space between th Petronas Towers, its just what I call idiot designers!


----------



## KillerZavatar

boschb said:


> ^^yes! there is also a waste of space between th Petronas Towers, its just what I call idiot designers!


i lolled, also it would mean every building needs to be perfectly boxshaped . Is the poster even considering more window space and stuff and that space aint everything?


----------



## deekshith

15th July 2011
Photo copyright: Coolguyz



Coolguyz said:


> The monsoon aint helping it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Blue Flame

Piles are being uncovered! This is under construction. :banana: This means like 15 or so supertalls under construction in Mumbai. mg:


----------



## droneriot

I made a post about it in the "Requests for moving threads"-topic.


----------



## India101

Minerva site on a cloudy monsoon day -

August 23 
Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Well... I won't be surprsied if some dumbass teenagers decide to skateboard at the top of the tower cause that looks alot like a halfpipe


----------



## RohanNZ

Personally dont like the design of this building. This one in dubai which is a flipped around looks much better imo


----------



## dochan

dark_shadow1 said:


> Horrible design- *bad looking podium which has nothing to do with the rest of the tower*


+1


----------



## japanese001

pliers design.


----------



## Munwon

Coolguyz said:


> tiff upload


By Coolguyz:


----------



## lady gaga

Great update!!


----------



## japanese001

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## India101

November 10
Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101

Latest! -



Savz said:


> 29th November, 2011 Update
> [email protected]
> 
> *Image#1:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Image#2: Closeup*


----------



## friendsofthecity

That's a nice building for Mumbai.


----------



## India101

Dec 31
Copyright Coolguyz


----------



## India101

Latest! -



Savz said:


> Today 10-1-2012
> Copyright: Savz
> Taken by my SGS2


----------



## India101

Latest! -



Savz said:


> 9th Mar 2012
> Copyright:Savz
> 
> 3 *EC-B Liebherr cranes* stand installed at Minerva site


----------



## KillerZavatar

yay the turn around pants are now really rising!


----------



## India101

The latest update by Jaggi! -










































































































Copyright Jaggi @ SSC India


----------



## India101

Copyright RM


----------



## Ed007Toronto

Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## [email protected]

Definitely my favorite residential tower going up in Mumbai right now (at least until the Namaste Tower starts construction).

Looks like the Mahalaxmi area will be really dense in a few years.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Wow, this one is rising fast. They should top off by the end of summer.


----------



## Abinash89

pic by Coolguyz


----------



## kanye

X-post


deekshith said:


> From MPE.
> 
> Its well above the ground now and can see the extended rebars around the crane. :cheers:


----------



## megacity30

Incredible updates; the racecourse area is becoming crammed with upcoming super-talls and high-rises.



Blue Flame said:


> Piles are being uncovered! This is under construction. :banana: This means like 15 or so supertalls under construction in Mumbai. mg:


The above post was made a year ago.
Amongst so many super-talls being built in Mumbai, this one seems to be rising faster than most others.


----------



## pkalein

Coolguyz said:


>


..


----------



## Eric Offereins

Blue Flame said:


> Yeah, who reversed Gate to the Orient? :lol:


At least that is a pretty good design. This is just awful. Especially the base. hno:


----------



## JMGV196

uke:


----------



## Abinash89

pic by:Coolguyz


----------



## Abinash89

Pics by:IndiansUnite


----------



## Abinash89

Pic by:sky_india


----------



## kailash9999

And this is how Mumbai rolls, PS: Minerva in the backdrop 

CC *Dream cars news & sightings in Mumbai* on facebook


----------



## n20

^^ Nice update, kailash9999!


----------



## krkseg1ops

Indeed, although the tower itself reminds me of 'Pants Building' in Suzhou, the cars ain't that bad!


----------



## n20

X-posting a scale model of Minerva at the site office:



deekshith said:


> Scale model of Minerva.
> Photo copyright: Husain Gadia


----------



## India101

Latest Update! -



IndiansUnite said:


> February 21 - copyright MPE


----------



## India101

Update! -



Coolguyz said:


> ]


----------



## KillerZavatar

what is the current speed?


----------



## Abinash89

^^By looking at the pics, it seems 1 floor/week.I think Deekshit would be able to give us more accurate info on this.


----------



## KillerZavatar

that's a good speed. :cheers: (considering i thought this project was a lot slower)


----------



## ZZ-II

1 floor per week isn't the fastest but acceptable


----------



## India101

Update -



Savz said:


> March 3rd 2013


----------



## Blue Flame

This is a cool design. I would have preferred glass cladding, but it isn't too bad. 
Love that curve where the building splits- it's like the world's biggest halfpipe. :banana:


----------



## Abinash89

Personally I wouldn't prefer a completely glassy house.In a hot and humid country like India we need open balconies.


----------



## n20

Site plan; hope the jogging track stays and the cricket pitch goes:



IndiansUnite said:


> This is how the podium will fit in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -the green section is part of the ground level


----------



## psychedelic

Yeah, what's the point in having such a cricket pitch anyway, when You can't even take proper bowling run up.


----------



## Abinash89

Pic by Coolyguyz


----------



## azzi282

Update:



sky_india said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the distance between Bellissimo and Minerva.
> :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Abinash89

Awesome.By far the best update on any Indian supertall.


----------



## n20

^^ I agree and most would agree with you too, Abinash89, that this is the single largest and most detailed single update on any Indian supertall.
:applause:


----------



## KillerZavatar

good update. not my favorite supertall in the city, but it will contribute to build a skyline of over 10 supertalls in the near future.


----------



## sanjeev7200

hi any idea after how many levels of parking would the podium garden be on in minerva .

also the podium garden of minerva would be equal to i think the 10 th or 11 th floor of bellissimo ?


----------



## n20

sanjeev7200 said:


> hi any idea after how many levels of parking would the podium garden be on in minerva .
> 
> also the podium garden of minerva would be equal to i think the 10 th or 11 th floor of bellissimo ?


Deekshith has been working on a progress diagram for this project.
In the meantime, here's an update by Deekshith on April 19th:



deekshith said:


> I will start doing progress diagram when it reach the residential floor levels. The construction is still in the premature stage to compare it with the available renders.
> 
> The number of completed podium floors are painted/written at one corner as P3, P4...... taking that as reference this tower is at 17th or 18th floor now.


----------



## n20

May 4th update by Coolguyz:



Coolguyz said:


> rising well
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20

x-posting May 19th update of Minerva:



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Split hooves


----------



## n20

3-week-old update-



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20

walkthrough video of Lokhandwala Minerva-


----------



## n20

10-day-old update-



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Deeksha biddappa


----------



## India101

Update!

*Copyright Coolguyz*


----------



## n20

x-posting July update-



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: mad_chokra
> 
> July.


----------



## Highcliff

Abinash89 said:


> Personally I wouldn't prefer a completely glassy house.In a hot and humid country like India we need open balconies.


in brazil occur the same....
look this example in são paulo








http://www.blogdawp.com.br/vendas-da-cyrela-devem-seguir-ritmo-de-lancamentos-em-2013/


----------



## India101

Update!



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20

update by chennaisky






Minerva by the Racecourse render









source


----------



## ZZ-II

can't wait for all these supertalls in Mumbai to be completed :cheers:

hopefully more 300m+ projects will come!


----------



## KillerZavatar

these are all residential. that boom won't stop so early. hopefully at one point office buildings join this boom and mumbai will be unstoppable


----------



## Pals_RGB

KillerZavatar said:


> these are all residential. that boom won't stop so early. hopefully at one point office buildings join this boom and mumbai will be unstoppable


yes Mumbai need taller office buildings and they also have to replace that old tv tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

Pals_RGB said:


> yes Mumbai need taller office buildings and they also have to replace that old tv tower.


Demolish ist and replace by a 700m+ observation/TV tower


----------



## n20

ZZ-II, yes, you're correct.
The old TV tower is 300 m high.
As this tower gradually gets completely surrounded by 300+ m towers before the end of this decade, the need for a much higher communications tower will become acute and inevitable.


----------



## India101

Update!



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB

By Coolguyz


----------



## kailash9999

_From the Indian Sub-Forum;_



_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: CharuSharma
> 
> Oct 19.
> Minerva + Primero.
> Looks like Minerva is now 40% of the height of Bellissimo.


----------



## Dancing Banana

now mumbai needs some big office towers


----------



## droneriot

Pals_RGB said:


> yes Mumbai need taller office buildings and they also have to replace that old tv tower.


Yeah, I said that in one of the Mumbai threads a few months ago. What ZZ-II said, tear it down and put up something bigger than the Tokyo Sky Tree.


----------



## Munwon

India is the reverse of China. Tall residential towers short office towers.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Munwon said:


> India is the reverse of China. Tall residential towers short office towers.


Thats bcoz India is yet to witness office boom. Wait for another decade, and office towers will come up all over. 

And about China having short resi towers, thats bcoz the residential boom in China is over long ago, at a time when supertalls were not needed.


----------



## n20

October update: Minerva rising in front of the Bellissimo skyscrapers-



India101 said:


> Copyright Kent05[/B]


----------



## _Forum_

Photo copyright: Maithili Kabre Mandal

Nov 29.


----------



## Pals_RGB




----------



## joefernando

Pals_RGB said:


> Dec 19
> 
> 
> Mumbay Streetskapes 65 DEC 2013 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


...


----------



## joefernando

Pals_RGB said:


> Dec 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/surawutwangs/11661009304/sizes/h/in/photostream/


...


----------



## joefernando

India101 said:


> This photo from the south shows just how close Minerva and Bellissimo are:
> 
> Courtesy Suncity
> Copyright Harsh Goenka


...


----------



## joefernando

_Forum_ said:


> Photo copyright: Andrey Yu
> 
> Jan 8.



....


----------



## joefernando

Pals_RGB said:


> One month old picture.


...


----------



## Pals_RGB

Feb 08


----------



## Maximalist

Just discovered this thread. Fascinating building, great shape and form. Any new photos?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
rather slow project, so the last photos from a month ago do show more or less the current progress, sadly many buildings in Mumbai are like that.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^What is the reason for this?


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Six more floors have been added since the last update. No new photos sorry.

This one was taken on Feb 01, 2014



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Rckr88


----------



## droneriot

For comparison, what's the height of the completed building right behind it?


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ 222 meter.


----------



## kanye

X-post


jinka sreekanth said:


> 23.4.2014 from instagram
> photocopyright Sajjad Lambe


----------



## n20

The core crosses 41st fl; so halfway through on April 27th



jinka sreekanth said:


> 27.4.2014
> photocopyright Daniel Ferreira


----------



## n20

Another April photo of Minerva towards the right-



andre123 said:


>


----------



## Pals_RGB

Core was at 47th floor on 31st may



taller the better said:


> how to screenshot on windows


----------



## dunefreezer

Cross-Posting



Mak sat said:


> Photo:-*rylan menezes*





IU said:


> Shot these a couple days ago - Copyright IU


----------



## KB335ci2

July 17th 



























copyright: KB335ci2


----------



## Pals_RGB

By andre123


----------



## Highcliff

gorgeous....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Pals_RGB

X-posting



India101 said:


> September 23
> 
> Mumbai Rajdhani by Akshay Marathe, on Flickr


----------



## Rinku Rajbonshi




----------



## ZZ-II

These buildings stand extreme close to each other it seems


----------



## India101

December
Source


----------



## JuanpaG

those buildings are unoccupied ?

the little ones


----------



## terpi

I don´t get the point of buying an extremely expensive condo at 200+ meters
and all the view you will have is your front building neighbor staring at youicard:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

By India101










Really few progress since December


----------



## ZZ-II

Sometimes i've my doubts there will ever be a completed supertall in Mumbai :nuts: .


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah these projects are nearly all so slow


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

andre123 said:


> IMG_2659 by Abhi abhi, on Flickr


 update


----------



## kanye

X-post Dec 10


mihir1310 said:


> I dunno why but I like this building so much. And finally after 3 months I was able to click it somehow.  #mumbaiguide @streets.of.india #streets.of.mumbai #mumbai_igers #_soi.mumbai #instagram @mumbaibuzz #insta_bombay @pw_mumbai #mumbai #travelgram by shashi kashyap, on Flickr
> 
> Little or no progress


----------



## kanye

Jan 07
Lovers #birds #mumbai #streetphotography by Kunal Chakraborty, auf Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Mumbai, June 2016 by Anannya Deb, on Flickr










Mumbai, June 2016 by Anannya Deb, on Flickr


----------



## atulbhatmd

Has the construction work resumed on this project?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

December 2, 2017









^^^^
Credit pic by hysuian

From Flickr.com


----------



## JuanpaG




----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Now that's what I call contrast.


----------



## binhai

One of the poorest countries worldwide.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

By the way, I just noticed the row of "LLLLLLLL..."-shaped concrete structures running down the length of the road in the foreground. Do anybody know what those are, and what is their purpose?

EDIT: Judging by the amount of garments hanging out to dry, can I hazard a guess they are wash basins, and that this entire place is a washing plant of sorts?

EDIT2: Bingo.


----------



## Abinash89

^^ Correct, it's called Dhobi ghat.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it rose 2 foors and they added a sign that says Minerva on the facade. That's all that happened since August 2015...


----------



## SSCwarrior

This is under construction again. It has overtaken the 222m tall Lodha Bellissimo in height a few weeks ago. The first phase of Dhobi Ghat redevelopment is underway right next to it. In the next phase, the laundromat/slums in the foreground will be razed as well, although the locals are resisting the redevelopment project quite violently..


----------



## norealname

Any update?


----------



## KillerZavatar

norealname said:


> Any update?


last month update from local forums. looks like it is still on hold or at least dead slow.



Eror 404 said:


> Credits: Sahil [email protected]


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

This building has resumed construction but with a major redesign including a reduced height of 296 meters and 90 floors:





Lokhandwala Minerva - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## Hudson11

need more definitive pics to confirm work has restarted


----------



## A Chicagoan

By towering_goals on Instagram


----------



## Viral India

Current progress of Lokhandwala Minerva Tower


----------



## Hudson11

please remember to take credit or provide credit for any photos, thanks.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

In a shocking turn of events, Lokhandwala Minerva has regained its supertall status!


----------



## A Chicagoan

It's missing 0.1 meter.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> View attachment 3015682
> 
> It's missing 0.1 meter.


----------



## I Love My India

Current progress of Lokhandwala minerva Tower! P.C.Towering Goals


----------



## Chad

Whats that Glassy Robot look a like on the left?


----------



## Archylove69

I Love My India said:


> Current progress of Lokhandwala minerva Tower! P.C.Towering Goals
> View attachment 3027116


Any updates?? Umm did it reached the pent house floors?? (77-79F?)


----------



## Archylove69

A Chicagoan said:


> View attachment 3015682
> 
> It's missing 0.1 meter.


Lol 0.1 M is just 10 cm 
Even a small antenna on top can fulfill the criteria of supertall .😁😁

Hope the Builder raises the height !! (Just fraction of it) good that this isn't getting fate of world ones' .


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Come check out my Sketchup model of Lokhandwala Minerva!













Lokhandwala Minerva | 3D Warehouse


Lokhandwala Minerva is a 77-floor supertall skyscraper under construction in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India. Upon its completion, Lokhandwala Minerva will become the second tallest building in India, rising to a total height of 300 m / 984 ft , falling only behind the Palais Royale




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Archylove69

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Come check out my Sketchup model of Lokhandwala Minerva!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lokhandwala Minerva | 3D Warehouse
> 
> 
> Lokhandwala Minerva is a 77-floor supertall skyscraper under construction in Mumbai, Maharashtra, India. Upon its completion, Lokhandwala Minerva will become the second tallest building in India, rising to a total height of 300 m / 984 ft , falling only behind the Palais Royale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


 Updates bhi de do koi ༎ຶ‿༎ຶ

Btw your renders are great 🤝🏻🤩


----------



## Archylove69

Lokhandwala Minereva update

Seems like the construction has reached 76-77th floor .


----------



## Zaz965

just one off topic comment for curiosity: this is the complete dialague 









indeed, we have to start to finish all of these buildings


----------



## Archylove69

Outer facade work started

Glass window work on lower floors 🏗


----------



## andreallbertaries

Archylove69 said:


> Lol 0.1 M is just 10 cm
> Even a small antenna on top can fulfill the criteria of supertall .😁😁
> 
> Hope the Builder raises the height !! (Just fraction of it) good that this isn't getting fate of world ones' .


Nope antena are never counted to add height !!!


----------



## Archylove69

Any update 👀??

Hello any mumbaikar here🤡


----------



## Archylove69

Looks like they'll take a long time to top out 🙂 

Just few 5-6 floors left 









Lower floor glass cladding work is completed 😀


----------



## thebombayiknow

20/09/2022


----------



## A Chicagoan

Dhobi Ghat open air laundromat, Maharashtra state, Mumbai, India by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------

